

Purenode - The future of web programming? - purenode

Check out this website:
http://www.purenode.com/_home<p>Be sure to watch the video at the bottom-left of the page. Sure, it's still new and needs some work. But it's obvious from this video that it has major potential. Is this the future of web programming?
======
wesley
Seems more complicated to me..

~~~
purenode
If that's the case, could you recommend anything to help us improve our
webapp?

